

Let me buy you an awesome book in exchange for your FOSS contributions - padde
http://patrick-nagel.net/blog/archives/476

======
Donito
Hum, had to Google the term FOSS (Free and open source software). Might be
useful to define it the first time you use in your article for readers (like
myself) without context.

It's also worth mentioning I have make "FOSS contributions", but didn't know
the term :) Can't be the only one that missed the memo.

